
To Message Bus or Not: Distributed Systems Design - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/03/02/to-message-bus-or-not-distributed-systems-design/
======
flukus
A really don't think there's too much to consider other than the size and
scope of a project. A micro project won't need one but the odds that you'll
benefit from one approaches 1 quite quickly.

